# MAC necklace - How to make one



## allie02044 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey everyone-  for those who dont already know, you can make a really cute MAC necklace from the zipper pulls on the MAC bags. My friend who is a MAC employee has one I thought it was really cute, so I asked her if it was new- she told me she just took the zipper pull off of one of her bags, and put it on a chain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## tabgirl (Apr 19, 2005)

What a GREAT idea! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MACreation (Apr 19, 2005)

OH, that's such a cute idea!


----------



## Onederland (Apr 20, 2005)

sadley, people are trying to sell those "necklaces" on ebay. damn scammers.


----------



## tabgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

I second that!! DAMN Scammers!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## allie02044 (Apr 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_sadley, people are trying to sell those "necklaces" on ebay. damn scammers._

 
are you serious!?  wow how lame.


----------



## MACreation (Apr 21, 2005)

Some people on ebay always pull scams, they are such scum


----------



## MacLover (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow, what a great idea!  Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## sweetestpoison (May 20, 2005)

*where can i get one?*

hello there.
I am a newcomer of Specktra.net.

While I am reviewing all these topics,
I founded this one.

I am really interested in the M.A.C necklece,
where can I get one?

Thanks for reading.(and answering)


----------



## joey_zane (May 20, 2005)

*Re: where can i get one?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetestpoison* 
_hello there.
I am a newcomer of Specktra.net.

While I am reviewing all these topics,
I founded this one.

I am really interested in the M.A.C necklece,
where can I get one?

Thanks for reading.(and answering)_

 
I think the official MAC necklaces are only given to employees... but _allie02044_ has pointed out here that the zipper pull on the MAC make-up bags can be removed and threaded onto a necklace to make a great alternative


----------



## Demosthenes (May 20, 2005)

Does anyone have pics of these necklaces?


----------



## Celina (May 20, 2005)

That's a cute idea, although I wouldn't wear one unless I worked at the counter.  Cool, though


----------



## amandamakeup (May 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_Does anyone have pics of these necklaces?_

 
I was wondering the same thing..im drawing a blank! anyone have pics?
thanks!


----------



## msthrope (May 20, 2005)

usually there are some up for sale on ebay, but there aren't currently.  i'll keep an eye out though and if another comes up, i'll post a link just so you can see what they look like.


----------



## amandamakeup (May 20, 2005)

spank u!!


----------



## marilyns_firstkiss (May 20, 2005)

mac artists are only allowed to wear these at work..i was out a couple of yrs ago and forgot to take my mac necklace off,,,so anyway i ran into the resident trainer for mac, and she told me artists can't wear the necklace after work, because if something bad were to happen, they didn't want mac's name associated....btw, i used to have people offer me money for my old mac shirts and scarfs! i never realized how much people loved mac( well until i found this website..hehe)


----------



## jenee.sum (Jul 9, 2009)

i know this thread is olddddd, but i found this incase anyone is still wondering about it

YouTube - Homemade MAC Necklace

also, i find the zipper pulls on the Hello Kitty collection cuter! i don't like how the regular zipper pulls have that empty circle thingy. kinda reminds me of those sour key candies! hehe
i really want to break the zipper off my HK makeup bag to make one now. i've always wanted a mac necklace too. but what if there's nickel in it? rash alert!


----------



## dreamscapemess (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_
also, i find the zipper pulls on the Hello Kitty collection cuter! i don't like how the regular zipper pulls have that empty circle thingy. kinda reminds me of those sour key candies! hehe
i really want to break the zipper off my HK makeup bag to make one now. i've always wanted a mac necklace too. but what if there's nickel in it? rash alert!_

 
COMPLETELY AGREE!!
Sorry. Got a little excited there...


----------

